# Connecting Gizmo



## Interspy24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good morning all. I recently purchased a gizmo and I was wanting to confirm which cable(s) I would need to purchase. I'll be using the gizmo with the av123 525m. 

For a desktop setup, I was planning to purchasing this to hook up from the headphone jack of my laptop to the gizmo. Would this work? 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=5596&seq=1&format=2

Also, do you have recommendations on cheap but nice looking speaker wire? I found these, but I dont know if the wire is too thin (I generally use 14 gauge). However for a 3 foot run I dont think it should be a problem.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10218&cs_id=1021803&p_id=2869&seq=1&format=2

I was also considering using this setup on my dresser combined with a squeezebox. Will the gizmo/squeezebox combination work well together? Is there anything else that would be needed for connections? 

Lastly, I believe since there is a sub out a filter is applied at 100hz? Have any users found success bumping the bass a few points for the speakers to run full range per se? Thanks in advance!


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm currently using the Premium RCA/mini Cables from Monoprice, but I actually found that they are very stiff and not very flexible, which causes somewhat of an inconvenience. The regular RCA/mini cable from monoprice feels way to cheap, though...

For speaker cables, you'll be fine with anything from Monoprice -3ft is a short run =) Unless you're doing runs of 50ft or more, 16AWG is all you need!
You can also make your own "fancy" cables (Pure-Evil has a how to thread on AVS right now).

I don't use the Squeezebox, but I'm assuming it has it's own DAC? That would be the only other thing!


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Interspy24 said:


> Lastly, I believe since there is a sub out a filter is applied at 100hz? Have any users found success bumping the bass a few points for the speakers to run full range per se? Thanks in advance!


There's an option to bump up the bass, but I don't remember what Craig and Co. said about the crossover settings. One of them will have to answer!


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Craig posted a graph showing the effect of the bass "boost":
http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showpost.php?p=6181&postcount=12


----------



## Interspy24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Blackzarg - thanks for your replies. I'll try the heavier monoprice cables for now. If I see something different/better in the meantime I'll consider switching then.

Alphaii - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Maximum kahuna (Mar 5, 2008)

Those cables will work. However, you might think about adding a USB DAC before the Gizmo. Try the HRT Streamer. It made a noticeable improvement on the sound coming from my Dell. You may have to turn the input volume down a bit because of the limits of the Gizmo's input voltage (search for the thread.) I'm not sure if the later Gizmo's had the same limitations. A good DAC and some Monoprice RCA cables will give you a much better sound.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Maximum kahuna said:


> Those cables will work. However, you might think about adding a USB DAC before the Gizmo. Try the HRT Streamer. It made a noticeable improvement on the sound coming from my Dell. You may have to turn the input volume down a bit because of the limits of the Gizmo's input voltage (search for the thread.) I'm not sure if the later Gizmo's had the same limitations. A good DAC and some Monoprice RCA cables will give you a much better sound.


I use a uDAC myself (uDAC > Gizmo > WAF-1), and leave the Gizmo at 36 and just adjust the uDAC.


----------

